# NPTEL-India's OCW(By IITs)



## INS-ANI (Nov 1, 2008)

> *This thread is for promotional purpose.*





> *National programme on technical enhanced learning*
> 
> *nptel.iitm.ac.in/home.php
> *Introduction*
> ...




I found the courses quite helpful and of good quality. *They are free*, and ready reference for engineering students.
i hope the fellow members will find it helpful.
We have an orkut community to discuss the same.
*www.orkut.co.in/Main#Community.aspx?cmm=54089634
 However, this will be the appropriate place to continue the discussions and clear the doubts regarding NPTEL.


----------



## blueshift (Nov 1, 2008)

Very useful.

Whats in that NPTL Summary doc? Its 178 MB big.

Thanks.


----------



## chesss (Nov 2, 2008)

*Stanford University Video Lectures *

These are videos of actual lectures.


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 2, 2008)

blueshift said:


> Very useful.
> 
> Whats in that NPTL Summary doc? Its 178 MB big.
> 
> Thanks.


Are u sure, its written 1.78 MB there.
Its just 60-70 pages of PDF file, cant be so high. may be u misread the number and didnt download it.

@chess
thanks for the stanford link. I have already downloaded few videos from stanford stable in youtube. 
but still, i feel like its more suited for selective topics. I especially liked the robotics section of stanford, its much better and organized as compared to NPTEL.

But form my experience, *the advantage of NPTEL is that its course structure is based on indian education system*. So if somehow you get hold of these videos, *you can use it as ready-to-use study material*.
*They can easily replace our boring teachers.*

If one developes a little level of interest, your understanding will improve more efficiently as compared to college lectures and books.
As *what we read is easy to forget, what we see andlisten is what we remember*.

I was so addicted to these videos, that in last 1 week, i have downloaded over 10 gb of videos in flv format(from youtube), and still doing.


----------



## blueshift (Nov 2, 2008)

INS-ANI said:


> Are u sure, its written 1.78 MB there.
> Its just 60-70 pages of PDF file, cant be so high. may be u misread the number and didnt download it.



ahh yes.. its not displaying correctly in Ubuntu Firefox. The dot is attached to '1'.
Thanks


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 2, 2008)

even my OS crashed while trying to open it on chrome.
anyway, i have attached the pdf content in doc format, as i cant attach the PDF file of this size.


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 15, 2008)

did any one called for a vet?


----------

